# Update on Lucy - Puppy Classes



## doloresbconnolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Lucy is a lovely puppy, we absolutely adore her and really enjoying her company. She is 10 weeks old and a very determined little lady. Puppy training is in the process, she keeps mouthing the Leash, and mouths fingers and toes. This is my first puppy so I am thinking of taking her to puppy classes for obedience and also for myself to learn properly how to traini her.. I can't believe I have had 5 children and taking Lucy to Puppy Kindergarten. She is so tiny and at the moment thinks she is the boss, and when I look at her cute little face it just steals my heart. She poos and pees outside in the morning and evening and we are getting there. 

Dolores:whoo::whoo::focus::focus:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Good for Lucy ...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear Lucy is doing well and you're all having fun. :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You should DEFINITELY enroll her in puppy kindergarten!!! It is partly to help you learn to train her, and MOSTLY for socialization. It is absolutely imperative that puppies learn to get along with other dogs and people at a young age. The window of opportunity for good socializeation starts to close around 16 weeks. Believe me, it will make your life AND hers SO much easier if she learns good social skills early.

As far as training kids and dogs... It is MILES apart. They are completely different species, with completely different brains and predispositions. I have successfully raised my children, and trained horses for 40 years. Kodi is an acoomplished, competition dog in agility and obedience, and I STILL take lessons with him regularly... And he started puppy K as soon as i brought him home.

Puppies (and dogs) don't want to "be the boss", BTW, that is a Cesar Milan myth. They do need to learn good manners, just like children do. The mouthing thing is a typical puppy behavior, which, as long as you don't encourage it, she will probably outgrow no matter WHAT you do. But in the mean time, it often helps teach them to stop if you say "OUCH!!!!" In a luod, high, squeaky voice any time she puts her mouth on you or your clothes. (Whether it hurts or not). As far as leashes are concerned? Buy cheap, nylon rope ones... You may go through several.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha Im right there with you!! Lucy will definitely benefit from pup classes, we are currently in our 4th week (tomorrow) and it's so fun especially when the trainer uses my lil Darla for the example LOL!! She turned 4 months old this past Tues, and she is fun but work work!! Enjoy Lucy they grow up fast! Cant believe Darla has been here 7 weeks already LOL!! Oh and we just got Darla to leash walking at 15 weeks of age but sometimes she still bites her leash, working on her totally stopping in the middle of our walk! I mean complete stop it's funny and at the same time Im like what in the world?:biggrin1:

Take care, enroll her it will be fun!

Nic & Darla


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Oops, looks like I replied on a duplicate thread...

Puppy classes (well-managed, positive-reinforcement based ones) are a great thing regardless of how much training experience you have. Best case is well-managed playtime and socialization for your pup during her critical developmental period. That's not something most people can replicate in the home environment even with all the experience in the world. If you need any advice on puppy classes in the Vancouver area pm me as I have gone through a whole bunch of them now and I have sorted the wheat from the chaff, so to speak!


----------

